# Need Help!



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

So I recieved Cyrus's papers in the mail today. I have been waiting several months with the thoughts that they were going to be transferred into English and he would be AKC registered as well. (I thought I paid for this...long story and not worth the rant). ANYWAY, the place I bought him from said I need to do this myself, sent me his papers in Czech and that I need to register him with foreign registration with AKC. Problem is....I cant read this crap. :help::help::help: Its asking for the registration number of parents and I cant figure that out. Its also asking for breeder information and Im not sure about this either?!?! The place I got him from was NOT the breeder.... Can anyone please help me or point me in the right direction. I will upload a copy of his papers and if someone could take a look that would be amazing..


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats the biggest I could get it to upload on here....I apologize for the inconveinance


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Is the paperwork signed over to you on the back?


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

The papers are never translated in English. If the papers are signed over to you and these are the export papers, all you have to do is complete the AKC foreign registration process.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Make sure you certify them when you mail them to AKC, if you loose them you'll be in a mess. One of the advantages of being in NC was that we personally hand delivered them with AKC.  Now we are going to have to start mailing them.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I won't mail originals to AKC - they do not return them! I send color copies done at Kinkos!

as long as the dog is in your name on the back, it should not be too hard to figure out!

Lee


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you can email me a bigger version I might be able to read it and figure out the information you need, its too small in those attachments. PM me for my email if you want to give it a try.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would prefer not to mail the originals as well..just in case. It seems like everything that could go wrong has gone wrong with this dog LOL. So I dont need to fill out the form, I just send these papers in and they do it for me?!?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You need the form filled in, check or credit card payment, 2 photos and the papers or color copy - I have done 5 foreign with color copies with no problems

Lee


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Photos of the dog??


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry if I seem a little special about this. This is my first time registering a dog period. I have always had rescues previously so Im new to AKC in general LOL!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

side shot and frontal shot - do not have to be formal stacks, just decent photos....look at the application from AKC - it will have the requirements (in case they changed since I did it last)

Lee


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome thank you!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

You are going to have to send the original pedigree and possibly another paper called the "abroad confirmation". This paper shows that the dog has been registered to you in the SKSP or CMKU, depending on whether the dog is Czech or Slovakian. You see they could sign the back of the official pedigree over to you but that wouldn't register the dog with the parent organization in your name. If you have been waiting for this, that is probably what you were waiting for, the official papers being registered to you in the home countries registry, then with the original pedigree and the "abroad confirmation" issued by the parent registry, you can register with AKC with proper fees. Hope this helps....or call AKC tomorrow and see what they say you need.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Cliff...you send in the original paperwork to AKC?? I have never sent my originals in....
I send them copies and the SV AKC Beschingung....along with the 2 photos, and a prepaid DNA kit.
I am getting ready to register a female (still waiting for SV paperwork)...but it's been a couple of years since I've registered anyone.....it this something *new*...sending originals??


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

On the application, I think it's always said you should send originals. However I took Lee's advice when registering Kessy a couple years ago, and just sent nice color copies of her SV papers and had no problem. They even sent the copies back to me - I don't know if they don't know the difference or just don't care but I felt a lot better about just sending copies!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think I said original of Pedigree and copy of Abroad confirmation, I could be wrong. I have registered many many Czech/Slovak dogs. SV and Czech dogs are a little different I think, but hey call AKC tomorrow and ask them what you need and let us know
Lee is right about needing front and side pic of the dog 4X6.
Just registered a Czech dog last month (the "abroad confirmation" can be a copy)


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

dont some european breeders do this for you if you pay them extra? Sounds like a big pain! Can you view your dogs pedigree on the database?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have never gotten anything back from AKC - I have sent copies for all the dogs I have imported, as has anyone I know that I have helped - not originals...never a problem...I have always done good color copies...and yes, the app says "originals"....

Lee


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> You are going to have to send the original pedigree and possibly another paper called the "abroad confirmation". This paper shows that the dog has been registered to you in the SKSP or CMKU, depending on whether the dog is Czech or Slovakian. You see they could sign the back of the official pedigree over to you but that wouldn't register the dog with the parent organization in your name. If you have been waiting for this, that is probably what you were waiting for, the official papers being registered to you in the home countries registry, then with the original pedigree and the "abroad confirmation" issued by the parent registry, you can register with AKC with proper fees. Hope this helps....or call AKC tomorrow and see what they say you need.


 
Thank you! This helps a lot!! Yes I did get an additional page, which is Im guessing this Abroad Confirmation. I will call AKC tomorrow and let you know what they say about originals


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

, you should also request a DNA kit from AKC, since you will never be able to breed and register any imported dog without DNA on dog!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Cliff! Do you ever check your forum messages?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Do I ever check my forum messages....lol, Christine, I get 3 to 4 every day asking about pedigrees and I reply to them all....why? whassup?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Found yours...sorry...buried in the past!!:laugh:


----------



## JLOCKHART29 (Aug 23, 2009)

I just reg. a pup I imported from Czech with AKC several months ago. Like was said fill out the import reg form you can down load off there website, take the pics of the dog, make photo copy of your Czech sighned reg paper front and back and send them them the MONEY. As long as the money is there I think you could reg a water buffalo! Lol


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

cliffson1 said:


> , you should also request a DNA kit from AKC, since you will never be able to breed and register any imported dog without DNA on dog!


Did not know this either!!! What would I do without you lol. So They said a photocopy of the certificate of registration for the originals of the certified pedigree. I wonder if I could get away sending copies however LOL!!!! Im so nervous sending the originals!!!!


----------

